# Chartering Update Sweden



## jcook (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi All!

I'm excited to announce that Lars-Erik Johansson is now the Swedish agent for Sun Charter GmbH! If you're a Swede looking to break into the German chartering market, call 0304671365, and Lars-Erik will be happy to help!

Thanks!

James


----------

